# Wattis zählen



## Rosi (1. Januar 2005)

Moin, im letzten Jahr kam ich nachts auf die Seebrücke zum Angeln. Auf dem Parkplatz packte gerade ein anderer Angler seine Taschen aus und so gingen wir zusammen. Wärend ich meine Ruten zusammensteckte, kontrollierte der zuerst die Papierkörbe.|kopfkrat  Da lag zusammengeknüllte Zeitung mit UNMENGEN Wattis drin. Am Ende hatte er etwa 2 große handvoll Knäule. Nun frage ich mich, mit welchen Vorstellungen die Leute so angeln gehen. Also ich benötigte 18 Wattwürmer für 4 fette Schollen, die sowieso alle nach 6 Uhr bissen. Ich war 5 Stunden auf der Seebrücke und hatte noch einen Wurm übrig. Ich hatte 2 Ruten mit Pose und eine auf Grund mit 2 Mundschnüren. Bei dem kalten Wasser und ohne Krabben komme ich mit 25 Wattis locker eine Angelnacht hin. Ich kenne Leute, die gehen mit 15 Wattis los. Aber die Turis müssen 200 gekauft haben.|uhoh:  Also, wie viele Wattis kauft ihr für einmal angeln? Was macht ihr mit denen, die am Ende übrig sind?


----------



## Pilkkönig (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Ich kaufe für das Brandungsangeln eine Nacht durch 200 Wattis und da komme ich gut hin oder wenn ich ein Gemeinschaftsangeln mitmache für 6Std.120 Wattis.Es ist zwar meist so wenn du genug Würmer hast beist nichts und wenn du dir dann 120 kaufst oder 90 beist es wie verrückt.Mit 25 Wattis eine Nacht durch wie geht das viertelst du die oder wie oder läst du die Matsche dran?


----------



## Holger F. (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Moin Moin,
erst einmal ein frohes neues Jahr für euch.
Ich nehme zum Brandungsangeln von 16 bis 00 Uhr so 100
Wattis mit. Das für 2 Angeln mit einem Harken.
Habe auch schon mal mit 50 versucht, dann kamen kurz
vor Mitternacht die anständigen Dorsche und ich hatte
keine Würmer mehr.
Dann schmeiße ich lieber mal 10 bis 20 Würmer nach dem 
Angeln ins Wasser.
Das kommt aber sehr selten vor, da ich dann zum Ende vom Fischen 
halt einen oder zwei Würmer mehr drauf mache.

@ Pilkkönig  
ich mache die alten Würmer auch nicht jedes mal ab.
Schiebe die einfach hoch auf das Vorfach.

Petri Holger


----------



## Bison (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Ich hatte mir einmal für die Elbe 25 Stück gekauft gehabt und bin auch locker 6 Stunden damit ausgekommen!


----------



## Klaus S. (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*



			
				Holger F. schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> erst einmal ein frohes neues Jahr für euch.
> Ich nehme zum Brandungsangeln von 16 bis 00 Uhr so 100
> Wattis mit. Das für 2 Angeln mit einem Harken.
> ...


Hallo Holger,
die alten Würmer solltest du lieber abmachen da die Dorsche die Hautfetzen überhaupt nicht mögen (enthalten Bitterstoffe oder so). Ich ziehe immer nur frische Würmer auf und die ausgelaugten Wurmfetzen pule ich von Vorfach.

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*



> Hallo Holger,
> die alten Würmer solltest du lieber abmachen da die Dorsche die Hautfetzen überhaupt nicht mögen (enthalten Bitterstoffe oder so). Ich ziehe immer nur frische Würmer auf und die ausgelaugten Wurmfetzen pule ich von Vorfach.


Ist das belegt oder ein Erfahrungswert??
Höre ich zum ersten Mal, ist aber interessant.


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Ich kaufe mir immer 50 Wattis. Ich angel mit Ein-Haken-Montagen. Nach einer Angelnacht in der Brandung hab ich meistens noch so 20-25 Wattis übrig, wenn es normal beißt. Deswegen fahre ich dann am nächsten Tag noch einmal. Ich lasse meinstens auch den alten Wurm drauf, ziehe einen neuen mit dazu und konnte bisher auch noch keine schlechteren Fänge verbuchen.........


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Moin, ich kaufe normal so zwischen 50 und 100 Würmer. Immer je nach Wetterverhältnisse und zu erwartener Bise. Für Veranstaltungen auch schon mal 150.
Wenn welche übrig bleiben schmeiße ich die in die Brandung zurück und nehme die Zeitung mit zum nächsten Mülleimer.


----------



## buschinger (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen und Rügenfrage*

Ein gutes und fischreiches Neues an alle hier!

Also ich komme mit 50 bis 100 Wattis für eine abendliche Brandungssession gut aus. Meist 2-3 Ruten davon 1-2 mit 2 Haken und eine mit einhakiger Weitwurfmontage. 
Die Wurmreste lasse ich immer dran, ich meine das gibt dann dem frischen Wurm am Haken etwas mehr Stabilität, aber ob es deshalb mehr oder weniger Erfolg hat... |kopfkrat 
Gleiches gilt wenn ich mich mal auf die Seebrücke stelle. 
Da wir am Mo eine Wo nah Rügen fahren|supergri , werde ich das dann wieder so handhaben. 
Dazu zwei Fragen/Anmerkungen
- Die Einheimischen in Binz auf der Brücke haben meist nur Tauwurm am Haken und meinten zu mir, daß das absolut genügen würde... was meint Ihr dazu?
- hat evtl. jemand einen Tip bezüglich der Halbinsel Mönchgut, dann müßte ich nicht für die Brandung immer nach Dranske fahren?
Besten dank im voraus und Petri´
Gruß Buschinger


----------



## blinkerkatze (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Holger,
> die alten Würmer solltest du lieber abmachen da die Dorsche die Hautfetzen überhaupt nicht mögen (enthalten Bitterstoffe oder so). Ich ziehe immer nur frische Würmer auf und die ausgelaugten Wurmfetzen pule ich von Vorfach.
> 
> mfg
> Klaus S.


Erst einmal ein Gesundes und Fischreiches 2005
Wenn ich mit Wattis angele lasse ich immer die alten auf dem Haken und stecke 1-2 je nach größe nach und ich habe noch nicht festgestellt das die Fische das nicht mögen allerdings werden sie nach etwa jeden dritten Wurf ausgetauscht.
Und meine Erfolge sind gegen über den die mit Würmer geizen eigendlich gut.


----------



## Klaus S. (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das belegt oder ein Erfahrungswert??
> Höre ich zum ersten Mal, ist aber interessant.


 

Hi Thomas,
mir wurde das von Thomas F. gesagt und der ist mehrmaliger deutscher Meister im Brandungsangeln gewesen. Ich hab es vorher auch nicht gewußt und immer die alten Würmer dran gelassen und mich gewundert das er neben mir fängt und ich nicht obwohl wir beide auf der gleichen Weite gefischt haben. Ich hab es dann so gemacht wie er mir sagte und siehe da ich konnte ihn fast noch einholen  (Thomas 14 Maßige und ich 13). Er sagte mir auch das die Fische die alten Würmer nicht mögen wegen den Bitterstoffen oder sowas Ähnliches. Es kann natürlich jeder so halten wie er möchte aber bei mir bleibt nicht mal mehr ein Fitzelchen vom alten Wurm am Haken. 
Ob das nun wissenschaftlich erwiesen ist, weiß ich nicht, daher sind es "nur" Erfahrungswerte.
Da die Fische manchmal viel "Fleisch" haben wollen, muß man manchmal bis zu 5 Würmer auf den Haken ziehen um überhaupt Fische zu landen deshalb nehme ich immer 150 Würmer mit am Strand falls mal welche übrig bleiben, bekommen sie ihre Freiheit wieder oder werden anderen Anglern geschenkt.

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## Holger F. (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

@Klaus S.

na dann werde ich beim nächsten Brandungsangeln auch mal eine
Rute die Würmer immer abmachen.

Werde dann berichten wie es gelaufen ist.

Muss dann aber auch noch 50 Wattis mehr mitnehmen. :c 

Petri Holger


----------



## Rosi (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Hallo Ihr alle, das ist ja echt interessant geworden! Eine Frage habe ich noch. Wenn ich einen Watti mit der Wurmnadel aufgezogen habe, ist max Platz für noch einen Kleinen. Dann ist kein Platz mehr. Wie zieht man denn 5 Würmer auf?? Ich habe Haken von Eisele. Da rutscht der Wurm nicht. Wenn ich unten die Hakenspitze rausgucken lasse, hängt der Wurm nach dem ersten Einholen genau der Länge nach am Haken, ohne das die Spitze frei ist. Er ist aber nicht in den Hakenbogen gerutscht, so wie bei den Wurmhaken. Die haben nämlich einen längeren Schaft und die Spitzen zum festhalten des Wurmes sind nicht scharf.  Natürlich muß man den Watti sauber aufziehen, sonst läuft er gleich aus. Mit vierteln wolltest Du mich doch sicher nur verblödeln Pilk, das geht nur wenn die gefrohren sind.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Moin Rosi,
5 Würmer und mehr ziehst du natürlich nicht nur auf den Haken. Die werden die Mundschnur hochgeschoben. Der ganze Haken kann getrost frei liegen denn die Würmer rutschen beim Wurf eh wieder runter. Das bedeutet das du schon mal bis zu 20 Zentimeter Wattwurm auf der Mundschnur hast.


----------



## Hasenfuß (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Moin,

für 4h Molenangeln kaufe ich 20-30 Stück. Wenn sich nichts tut wechsle ich alle 20-25min die Würmer. Dabei entferne ich die Hautreste vom Vorfach und ziehe komplett frische Würmer auf. Wenn der Vorrat langsam zur Neige geht, bleiben die Hautreste drauf- und sind fängig. Ob nun mehr oder weniger kann ich nicht sagen, da ich das noch nie unter gleichen Bedingungen getestet habe (also 2 Ruten, 1x mit Hautresten, 1x ohne nur komplett frischer Wurm). Ich werde das auch mal testen!|kopfkrat 



			
				Meeresangler-Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn welche übrig bleiben schmeiße ich die in die Brandung zurück und nehme die Zeitung mit zum nächsten Mülleimer.


...oder sie werden am nächsten Tag verangelt.

Mülleimer ist ja für jeden eine Pflichtübung denke ich mal. Man sieht leider oft Angler-Müll irgendwo in Wassernähe rumfliegen |krach:


----------



## MichaelB (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Moin,

zum Brandungsangeln kalkuliere ich etwa 3x so viele Wattis wie im Hamburger Hafen zum Buttangeln - in Zahlen heißt das 75-100 Wattis zum Brandungsangeln und eben ein drittel im Hafen.
Beim Brandungsangeln kommen immer 2-3 Wattis auf einmal ( naja hintereinander   ) drauf, das ist im Hafen nicht so nötig, u.a. weil es dort keine Nemos gibt, die sich auf alles stürzen was irgendwie nach food aussieht |rolleyes 

Sollten mal Wattis über bleiben, dann werden damit Krabben angefüttert  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Hallo!

Also ich schließe mich da Dennis an, ich nehme auch immer so um die 50 mit, habe aber meist noch welche übrig.

Es mag zwar sein, dass 2,3 Würmer mehr auf der Schnur fängiger sind, aber wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, ist mir das vollkommen lachs. Ich will Spaß haben und keinen Stress. AUßerdem ist es so auch günstiger....

Bei einer Veranstaltung (um dem allgemeinen Aufschrei gleich vorzubeugen) ist das natürlich was anderes...

Zu den Fetzten auf der Mundschnur kann ich nur sagen, dass ich keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Sicherlich, wenn es irgendwann wirklich nur noch die Haut ist, ziehe ich die auch ab, aber sonst - wenn die Jungs Hunger haben, hauen die sich doch alles rein.

An dieser Stelle ein Zitat meine Onkels: "Wenn de Fisch da sind und Hunger ham, dann fressen se auch"


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Hallo nochmal @all,
wenn ich an der Küste wohnen würde und 50 mal im Jahr zum Brandungsangeln fahren könnte dann würde ich sicherlich auch das eine oder andere Mal mit 50 Würmern los fahren. Da wir aber immer eine Anreise von mindestens 2,5 - 3 Stunden haben (Meschendorf) oder gar 4-5 Stunden (Fehmarn) da will ich dann nicht aufhören müssen zu angeln weil ich keine Würmer mehr habe. Es gibt doch wohl nichts schlimmeres als wenn man mal das Glück hat und die Fische beißen wie wild und man muß dann nach 1-2 Stunden wieder gen Heimat fahren weil die 50 Würmer verbraucht sind.
Beim Wettkampf werden bei mir alle 7-8 Minuten (im Wechsel der Ruten) die Würmer gewechselt, d.h. das die Würmer max. 15-16 Min. am Haken sind.
Das ist zwar stressig aber wenn man was reissen möchte macht man das eben so. Da werden mir bestimmt die "Wettkampfangler" zustimmen. Oder???
Mit den Jahren hat sich bei mir auf jeden Fall herausgestellt das ich mit den frischen Würmern meist besser fange als meine Nachbarn die die Würmer eine halbe Stunde oder noch länger am Haken lassen. Es ist ja nun mal Fakt das die Würmer mit der Zeit im Wasser am Geruch (das Jod wird ausgespült) verlieren und somit auch an ihrer Fängigkeit. Ist Euch das nicht auch des öfteren passiert das ihr gerade ausgeworfen habt und es kam sofort der Biss??? Das liegt mit an den fischen Wurm den ihr gerade aufgezogen habt (meine Meinung). 

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Rosi (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Hallo, ich hatte vergessen zu sagen, daß ich ca 2-3 Mal je Woche in der Brandung war, ich habe doch nur 3 km bis zum Wasser. Ich weiß genau zu welcher Zeit die Bisse kommen, zumal ich auch immer an der selben Stelle bin. Wenn im Moment kein Dorsch ist, könnt Ihr 5 Würmer aufziehen, er beißt nicht. Für mich ist das ein Widerspruch. Wenn ich schon die 3. Perle weglasse, damit die Montage besser fliegt, hau ich doch nicht die Mundschnur voll Wurm!  Wenn ich so weit weg wohnen würde, wie KlausS, würde ich zur Sicherheit natürlich  mehr Wattis einpacken. 
Mit Tauwurm fische ich nur im Sommer, wenn es Aal gibt, aber manchmal beißt auch ein Dorsch. Jedenfalls werde ich mal ein Paar Würmer mehr aufziehen, wenn ich wieder mit Pose angle. Da bin ich schon gespannt ob dann die Riesenschollen beißen.


----------



## Bison (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Wie zieht ihr denn die Würmer generell auf? Hab mir mal so eine Nadel gekauft, kriege das aber beim besten Willen nicht hin...#q 
Tauwürmer zappel so herum... Und sind glibschig...

Wattis konnte ich immer ohne Nadel auf die Butthaken ziehen, die haben ja so einen langen Schenkel... Da ist nur die Gefahr groß, dass man an der falschen Ecke heraus kommt und dann der Wurm ausläuft.


----------



## haukep (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

@Klaus S: Das ist ein Argument. Würde ich soweit weg wohnne, würde ich es wohl genauso machen.

@Bison: Für Tauis benutze ich keine Ködernadel und für Wattis nur die aus Edelstahl, denn die verbiegen nicht so leicht. Wenn Du den Watti mit der KN ausziehst, ist er definitiv haltbarer und läuft nicht so schnell aus...


----------



## MichaelB (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Moin,





			
				Bison schrieb:
			
		

> Tauwürmer zappel so herum... Und sind glibschig...


Du mußt richtig zupacken und ihnen eben zeigen, wer der Chef im Ring ist  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Ich würde sagen, dass ich auf der Seebrücke nie schlechter gefangen habe, wenn ich die Reste draufgelassen habe. Natürlich wenn nichts mehr ausser Haut auf dem Haken ist, kommt der Modder runter. Hauke und einige Boardis können das mit guten Plattenfängen unterschreiben.


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*



			
				Bison schrieb:
			
		

> Wie zieht ihr denn die Würmer generell auf? Hab mir mal so eine Nadel gekauft, kriege das aber beim besten Willen nicht hin...#q
> Tauwürmer zappel so herum... Und sind glibschig...
> 
> Wattis konnte ich immer ohne Nadel auf die Butthaken ziehen, die haben ja so einen langen Schenkel... Da ist nur die Gefahr groß, dass man an der falschen Ecke heraus kommt und dann der Wurm ausläuft.


Hi,
du mußt den Wattwurm der Länge nach auf die Ködernadel ziehen. Der Wurm hat in der Mitte eine Röhre in der du die Wattwumnadel stechen mußt (am Kopfende genau die Mitte treffen) dann gaaaanz vorsichtig die Nadel bis zum Ende des Wurmes durchstechen (geht besser wenn die Nadel nass ist). Wenn der Wurm auf der Nadel ist, das Ende der Nadel (die stumpfe Seite hat ein Loch für die Hakenspitze) auf die Hakenspitze setzen und dann die Mundschnur bisschen straff ziehen, dann den Wurm auf den Haken gleiten lassen. Der Knoten an den Haken darf entweder KEINE überstehenden Enden haben oder etwa 2cm lange Enden (damit man keine hat, einfach vorsichtig mit dem Feuerzeug das Ende verschmelzen). Der Wurm wird sonst von den Schnurenden "aufgeschlitzt" und läuft aus.
Übung macht auch hier den Meister...
Man läßt sich solch einfache Sache besch.... beschreiben. 

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## Benni (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Klaus S, 
Ist doch super die Beschreibung besser geht es glaube ich nicht.
Gruß,
       Benni


----------



## MichaelB (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Moin,

ich lasse immer absichtlich etwas Schnur ( 3-4mm ) am Haken stehen, das hält den Wurm an Selbigem #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

@Dennis: Das klingt ja, als wenn Du keine schönen Platten hattest.. Tu doch nicht so... :m 

@Klaus S: Das mit dem "Aufschlitzen" habe ich auch erst lernen müssen.

@Michael: Siehe Klaus S! Der Wurm wird wie auf einer Rasierklinge aufgeschlitzt.


----------



## MichaelB (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Moin,





			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> @Michael: Siehe Klaus S! Der Wurm wird wie auf einer Rasierklinge aufgeschlitzt.


 Nö, wird er nicht, im Gegenteil, er wird gehalten #6 der Knoten muß "nach oben zeigen" - ich mache einen dreischlaufigen Henkerknoten, da schaut die Schnur dann nicht in Richtung Haken und alles ist gut #h 

Have a look at 29th :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## haukep (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Merkwürdig, gerade oben ist ja schlecht, denn der Wurm wird ja in den Bogen gedrückt und nicht nach oben auf die Schnur.... Naja, egal, jeder so wie er am besten kann. Mag es an der Härte meiner Würfe liegen, aber bei mir zerfetzen die Würmer dann.


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Merkwürdig, gerade oben ist ja schlecht, denn der Wurm wird ja in den Bogen gedrückt und nicht nach oben auf die Schnur.... Naja, egal, jeder so wie er am besten kann. Mag es an der Härte meiner Würfe liegen, aber bei mir zerfetzen die Würmer dann.


hi @haukep,
wenn ich 4-5 Würmer aufziehe dann werden die natürlich auch auf die Schnur gefädelt. Meine Perlen (und Pailiette) werden durch eingeschlaufte Leuchtschlauchstücke (ca. 2 mm lang) gehalten so das die Würmer nicht bis zum Wirbel rutschen können. Ich ziehe erst die Würmer auf die Schnur und schiebe dann die Perlen (meist nur eine) in Richtung Haken, es entsteht dann ein kleines Wurmknäuel welches natürlich den Wurf etwas behindert aber manchmal ist "viel Fleisch" eben von Nöten. Wenn am Knoten nun nur 2-4 mm überstehen würden (egal in welcher Richtung) dann wird der Wurm entweder beim Wurf oder beim auffädeln aufgeschlitzt. Wenn die Knotenenden 2-3 cm lang gelassen werden ist die Schnur nicht so steif und schlitzt den Wurm nicht mehr auf. Ich schmelze auf jeden Fall immer die Schnurenden ein und drücke beim (solange die Schnur noch weich ist)  schmelzen noch das Ende bisschen platt damit der Knoten besser hält.

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Nö, wird er nicht, im Gegenteil, er wird gehalten #6 der Knoten muß "nach oben zeigen" - ich mache einen dreischlaufigen Henkerknoten, da schaut die Schnur dann nicht in Richtung Haken und alles ist gut #h
> 
> Have a look at 29th :m
> 
> ...


hi @MichaelB,
und wenn du einen eingesprungenen Henkerknoten machst, die Würmer werden dann beim auffädeln aufgeschlitzt. BASTA    
Es sei denn du hast cm und mm verwechselt |bla: |bla: 

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## MichaelB (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Moin,





			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> hi @MichaelB,
> und wenn du einen eingesprungenen Henkerknoten machst, die Würmer werden dann beim auffädeln aufgeschlitzt


Für´n Bild ist´s mir heute zu spät... aaalso: Schnur durch die Hakenöse >> mit dem durchgezogenen Ende drei Schlaufen um die "Hauptschnur" legen >> nun das kurze Ende "von hinten", also von der Hakenseite aus durch die Schlaufen ziehen >> festziehen >> das böse Schnurende kann gar nicht zum Haken hin zeigen und die armen Wattis beim Aufziehen aufschlitzen  



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Es sei denn du hast cm und mm verwechselt


 _*Dann*_ wäre ich arbeitslos |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## IjmTex (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Wie ich finde, kann auch das Öhr am Haken immer ein störender Faktor beim Aufziehen der Würmer auf die Mundschnur sein. Um so kleiner das Öhr und um so feiner der Knoten am Haken, um so besser für die Würmer. Aus diesem Grund wähle ich meist Haken mit sehr kleinem Öhr, insbesondere wenn ich Wattwürmern als Köder benutze. Bei Seeringlern ist das nicht so wichtig, weil sie halt doch wesentlich wiederstandsfähiger sind. Selbstverständlich flämme ich auch das überstehende Ende der Schnur am Knoten an, damit die Wattis nicht noch zusätzlich Schaden nehmen. Ist auf jeden Fall die sicherste Variante, insbesondere wenn man Amnesia benutzt.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## haukep (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

@Michael: Ok, mit dem könnte es gehen, habe nur eine wage Vorstellung, werde ihn aber morgen mal binden!

Ich mache es immer so: schnur durch das Hekenöhr, 4 windungen um die Mundschnur, unterhalb der untersten Windung das Ende wieder durch und dann durch den entstandenen schnurbogen noch einmal. Festziehen und fertig.

Der Knoten hält super, das Schnurende muss dann halt nur ganz abgeschnitten werden.


----------



## Klaus S. (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,Für´n Bild ist´s mir heute zu spät... aaalso: Schnur durch die Hakenöse >> mit dem durchgezogenen Ende drei Schlaufen um die "Hauptschnur" legen >> nun das kurze Ende "von hinten", also von der Hakenseite aus durch die Schlaufen ziehen >> festziehen >> das böse Schnurende kann gar nicht zum Haken hin zeigen und die armen Wattis beim Aufziehen aufschlitzen
> 
> _*Dann*_ wäre ich arbeitslos |rolleyes
> 
> ...


Hi,
nun ich nochmal |bla: 
Also, wenn du den Knoten so machst oder auch anders, dann ist ja immer ein Schnurende (bei dir 2-4mm) hervorstehend. 
1. Schnurende zeigt zum Haken:
Wenn du nun ein Nachläufersystem oben einklinkst dann rutschen beim Wurf die Würmer in Richtung Clip und werden aufgeschlitzt. 
2. Schnurende zeigt vom Haken weg:
Beim Weitwurfsystem werden die Würmer beim Wurf in Richtung Perlen rutschen und werden aufgeschlitzt.
3. Du benutzt einfach nur ein Wurm und tackerst den am Haken fest und schon rutschen sie nicht mehr über das Schnurende. :q :q :q 
4. Wie lange man sich doch über solch kleines Schnurende unterhalten kann. :m :m :m 

Dies war nun mein letzer Beitrag zum Thema Schnurende #h #h #h 

mfg
Klaus S.


----------



## Waldi (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Moin,
ich habe vor einigen Wochen hier den fiesen Schlagschnurknoten angesprochen und gute Tips zu seiner Entschärfung bekommen. Es gibt da einen speziellen Kleber bei den Karpfenspezis, mit dem man den Knoten super "versiegeln" kann und er dann fast kantenfrei wird. Ist ja in Hinsicht des Knotens am Haken ein ähnliches Problem und könnte ja auch da Abhilfe schaffen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Rosi (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Moin an alle, schlaft ihr auch mal irgendwann? Oder beschäftigt ihr euch Tag und Nacht mit Würmern?:q :q


----------



## Klaus S. (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin an alle, schlaft ihr auch mal irgendwann? Oder beschäftigt ihr euch Tag und Nacht mit Würmern?:q :q


Hi Rosi,
Babylein ist erst 6 Wochen alt und kennt noch kein Tag oder Nacht. Sohnemann ist 3 Jahre und hat Windpocken bekommen. Ich kenne nun auch kein Tag oder Nacht mehr  .

Gruß
Klaus S.


----------



## haukep (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Oh man, Klaus, Du tuts mir leid


----------



## MichaelB (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*

Moin,





			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange man sich doch über solch kleines Schnurende unterhalten kann.


 Jaaaa... wie lange sich erwachsene Männer über ein kleines abstehendes / anliegendes Zipfelchen unterhalten können ist faszinierend  
Antackern ist eine echte Alternative - aber festkleben könnte auch funzen |kopfkrat   

Gegen Hochrutschen der Wattis auf der Mundschnur hilft mir eine kleine, Gummistopper-gestoppte Pailette :m 

Gruß
Michael, dessen Schnurzipfel nach oben zeigt |rolleyes


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wattis zählen*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß
> Michael, dessen Schnurzipfel nach oben zeigt |rolleyes


 
Naja, dein kleines Zipfelchen ist bestimmt nicht zu steif für die Würmer und kann sie verletzen :q :q :q


----------

